# Pink Nose



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering if my Chihuahua's Pink nose is normal? I always thought dog's noses should be black? I may be wrong. Do your have Pink noses?

Heres a picture


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hehas a butterfly nose it's lack of pigment in the pink areas


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

But no noses aren't always black they can be self coloured in lighter dogs and blue dogs have blue noses choc dogs have choc noses etc


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

what does a butterfly nose mean? 

Whats he lacking?

Is it ok then?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

he is fine  perfectly normal , Keona's nose is the same just not as light in colour


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Some have pink/self coloured noses, some black, some have winter noses (these are black in summer and lighter in the winter) som have a pink/lighter stripe up the middle - all are perfectly acceptable and definately nothing to worry about


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

brilliant, thank you


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

totally normal, and cute by the way!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's just pigment  no different to pigment in our skin I have White patches (mother is Asian dad is beyond White!!) and I have random pigment patches on my skin one on my arm one on my face but you never notice until I get a tan!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

It's normal. I see it in all types of breeds. It's cute too!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

My boy has a grey nose, and my girl has an all pink nose :] It's totally normal.

Noses come in all shapes and colors and sizes :]


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh yes, that's totally normal. My Pip has a lack of pigment in the center of his nose, it looks like a little landing strip. :lol: Here's a close up pic.


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

How cute! Wiz has a black nose and Willow has a light chocolate/pink nose.


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

hes soooo cute


----------

